# Domestic cat problems



## richoso1 (Jul 22, 2008)

I was having a hard time with the cats in my hood, they do belong to everyone around me. All day long they would come into the yard, and also in the night. I know they were entering at night, the motion sensor lights would trip on.
Well I ordered this stuff called Shake Away. It's the odor of urine from a larger predator, in granule form. I shaked it around the points of entry and exit, it does have a strong urine odor at first. Now, during the day I haven't seen a cat in a week, and my motion sensore lights haven't come on at night. If you're interested, here's the link http://www.shake-away.com/products.html


----------



## agmeyer (Jul 22, 2008)

I've used a cage trap and took stray cats to the humane society if they had collars so the owners could pay to get them back.  If you just want to scare a cat; catch it in a box trap and then spin it sideways really fast and spray it with a hose.  That cat will avoid you location for a while.   You can also put some unflavored Castor Oil in canned cat food (cheap stuff) and put it out for the neighbors cats and they might get a trip to the Vet's to find out the Kitty's digestive system is working very "fast?".


----------



## richtee (Jul 22, 2008)

Heh... #1 ain't too bad a thought.  The others however... in today's world- could end ya up on the court docket with an animal cruelty charge. And they take that pretty seriously these days


----------



## smokin out the neighbors (Jul 22, 2008)

I just leave my big dog outside a while. The cats don't seem interested in meeting him, even though he love cats. He has 2 that sleep with him every night.


----------



## waysideranch (Jul 22, 2008)

Rich,

If this starts to fail grab a 12 ga.  load'r up with a #8, point at said cat and pull trigger.  I find this to work as well. LOL.


----------



## richtee (Jul 22, 2008)

Stealth mode?   ;{)  Around my place  it's just another firework...!


----------



## 1894 (Jul 22, 2008)

Well it sounds like you've found a way to keep the neighbors happy , your yard safe from unwanted cats , and the cats seem to be adjusting to the new rules of where they can call "their" territory 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




 Sounds like a great solution for you and your neighbors !!!!

 And I didn't have to type out the first half dozen ideas that came to my head between reading the title of the thread and your post showing up


----------



## buck wheezer (Jul 23, 2008)

Had the same problem in our neighborhood when I was a kid. There was a "cat lady" who lived down the alley, and every night a dozen or so of the hairballs would sit at our back fence. My dad raised English Setters, and the neighbor raised Cocker Spaniels. Needless to say, the other neighbors complained about our dogs.

Suddenly, there was this epidemic of .177-inch airborne parasites attacking the cats. Cat problem disappeared soon after. Go figure.


----------



## tbucher1218 (Jul 23, 2008)

I commend you on your "Humane" way of dealing with the problem. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  While I understand outdoor cats can be a nusance (sp?), they are still living creatures and they do not deserve to be tortured or abused.


----------



## buck wheezer (Jul 23, 2008)

Agreed. Don't take my post the wrong way. While there's probably something wrong with me finding some "humor" in my Dad's approach, richoso1's approach is far better.

I'm wondering if the stuff it will work with skunks, which is a bigger concern at our house.


----------



## tbucher1218 (Jul 23, 2008)

We tried rid-a-way for squirrels living  in our walls of the house, ended up having to hire a company to come out and set a one way trap door to keep them from getting back in once they left to go get food.  We now have a family of opposums living under our shed, not sure how we are going to get rid of them.  May try Rich's method see if it is better than the other stuff we tried


----------



## nitrousinfected (Jul 23, 2008)

Should work with any animal down the food chain from said predator


----------



## rwc565 (Jul 23, 2008)

Moth balls work too. We had a skunk coming into our yard evry night, someone told me to use throw moth balls around the yard and the ammonia smell would sting their eyes and nose and keep them away. Surprisingly it worked. I still like the .177 inch airborne parasite method myself!  the trouble with using moth balls is catching enough moth's!!!!


----------



## tbucher1218 (Jul 23, 2008)

We tried the moth balls, just drove the squirrels further in so they couldn't smell it.  Even used Cayanne pepper spray, these squirrels were tough.  lol
Haven't tried the moth balls under the shed though, do that this evening, see if it works.


----------



## 2cycle (Jul 23, 2008)

I live in a rural area and had a problem with feral cats, not neighbor's cats.  Its a mystery, but they all disappeared a few weeks ago.

Here is my post http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ighlight=feral

  Greg


----------



## bcfishman (Jul 23, 2008)

Rich,

Now all you have to worry about is the predator of said urine coming into your yard. I'd hate for you to wake up after the motion sensor's go off to find a 300 lb lion roaming your backyard looking for it's mate. 

For the right price, I'll send you some of my urine. Cat's know better than to cross me.

PM me and we'll work out a price.


----------



## richtee (Jul 23, 2008)

LOL..same here!


----------



## richoso1 (Jul 23, 2008)

Sounds like you're trying to piss me off...LMAO!


----------



## Dutch (Jul 23, 2008)

Well rwc, you gotta use a really bright light. . . (budda bing-
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 )


----------

